# Mildew/Mold on guns...HELP



## SouthrnPride (Nov 6, 2013)

I cracked open my safe in the basement today, and there is mildew all over my guns. My question: How do I clean and remove the mildew? I have a collection of synthetic/matte finish and high glossed wood/blued guns. Some of these guns are my dad's. He's gone, and they're here....so the guns are priceless to me. I am willing to buy whatever products I need to clean them up, but keep in mind that I am a broke college student.

I am in the process of buying a 65-pint dehumidifier to avoid this in the future.

Thanks


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Nov 8, 2013)

A light mixture of Dawn dish soap and warm water with a plastic bristle small brush. Remember: the soap will take ALL oil off and you will need to re-oil ALL the metal. Use a light oil, like Rem oil or air tool oil.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 8, 2013)

I clean them just like I do every other firearm. A lot of my milsurps do this in basement storage.
Believe it or not - WD40 has done wonders as opposed to real lubricants and preservatives. Barricade works well too.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Nov 9, 2013)

WD40 will congeal over time and leave a brown varnish behind. It will clean some stuff off but as a lubricant is not good for storage.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 9, 2013)

I use a gun cloth with a light coating of rem oil on it. A rag with some mineral oil would probebly work well also. I had a bad mildew problem this summer with all the rain. I walked into my gun room one afternoon and literally every gun was coated in mildew and light rust on the steel. After hours of cleaning, my next purchase was a quality dehumidifier. That thing has already paid for itself.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 9, 2013)

after you get them clean go get a golden rod for your safe and some Desiccant to keep you humidity down in the safe.


for long term storage find some Eezox  easily the best rust preventative out side of cosmoline


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 9, 2013)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> WD40 will congeal over time and leave a brown varnish behind. It will clean some stuff off but as a lubricant is not good for storage.



Use this -




Not this-


----------



## SouthrnPride (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the help fellers


----------

